# Balance sheet - "amount due from directors"?



## onmyd (22 Sep 2008)

what does this item represent in a balance sheet?  how can the directors use this for their own gain?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Sep 2008)

It sounds as if the company gave  a loan to the directors. 

This has very serious compliance and tax issues.

Are you sure it's not amount due _to _directors? 

Brendan


----------



## onmyd (23 Sep 2008)

if it is "to" what does that imply?  

Also what are the tax and compliance issues you mention?


----------



## ubiquitous (23 Sep 2008)

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------

